# My male betta keeps producing white clouds.



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Fish sperm?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think so. I've seen many Betta spawns and never saw any "white clouds"


RC


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

could you go into a little more detail and explain this


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't think I could explain it any more; they're just white clouds - smoke-like clouds, that is.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it a buble nest? How did she produce that?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

jaclynhas7days said:


> I don't think I could explain it any more; they're just white clouds - smoke-like clouds, that is.


ooooohhhhhhh


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Half of us probably thought that you meant that your *male *betta was giving *birth to white clouds *(another kind of fish). Like max said, could it be the bubblenest?


----------

